# Still looking for MORE QUALITY SUBS in INDY



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We are still looking for more quality subs in Indy. Bobcat work is a plus, let us know. We have TOP PAY and quick PAY all my subs are already PAID for Sunday and Monday work........who else does that????payup 

317-213-6566
Central States Contracting


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

donnies hell of a nice guy. ill vouch for him anytime.

payton


----------



## zippy3497 (Dec 29, 2006)

What kind of work do you have on the westside of INdy ?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

zippy3497;360250 said:


> What kind of work do you have on the westside of INdy ?


PM Sent, please reply to it.


----------



## HoveysLawnCare (Aug 3, 2004)

I am always up for more work!


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

Definitely an excellent guy to work for.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

PM OR CALL ME IF YOU HAVE TRUCKS TO WORK, WE PAY YOU TO MAKE THE MONEY! payup


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Suzuki Samurai with 6 ft blade
www.horsepowerlawns.com
Mike 506-3547

I have a full time job from 8-5 M-F in Carmel.
But if its slow & everybody shows up I MAYBE able to leave early.


----------



## trackmaster (Feb 3, 2007)

*sub*

i am availible to sub for you ,, if you have enough work i will travel call 419-874-9669 or email me @ [email protected]. I see you all have a front coming thru today or tonight!!! let me know! thanks


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

I can help anyone right now.
call 506-3547 and leave a message (phone on charger)
or email [email protected] (i will get as soon as you send on a different phone)


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

*subs*



mullis56;359224 said:


> We are still looking for more quality subs in Indy. Bobcat work is a plus, let us know. We have TOP PAY and quick PAY all my subs are already PAID for Sunday and Monday work........who else does that????payup
> 
> 317-213-6566
> Central States Contracting


Where is your location at? State


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

miracle;401332 said:


> Where is your location at? State


Indianapolis, Indiana!!


----------

